
Ask HN: Shouldn't the team behind parse-server just make a bid for parse.com? - bikamonki
1. Get a price tag from FB<p>2. Kickstart a campaign<p>3. See if 500k developers support it<p>4. Buy it and continue from there instead of starting from scratch<p>Upvote if you agree.
======
nonuby
Developers will find parse-server should they desire it without acquiring a
premium domain name (parse.com is alone very valuable - in terms of single
word purity and in terms of SERPs / links backs). Any kickstarter cash would
be better going to develop community momentum and support contributors imho.

